# SLP Sunday



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Have not fished it in a few years , is it better to fish the east or west side of the beach front ? Will be down there Sunday am @8:00 how far from the pass , will be wading throwing tops and plastics any help would be appreciated .


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Well....if the surf looks like it did this mornin u might want to think about wadeing the bay side of the pass it was 2 to 3 ft rollers from 61st to the pass.....maybe wade out of sea isle or sportsman if u can ....gives protection from the SE winds....or maybe the Bolivar pocket


----------



## TennMan1979 (May 16, 2013)

The wind is suppose to be out of the north/northeast sunday @ 5 mph.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunday may work, I think Sunday evening might be best. But, if you can go Monday should be best by the look of things.


----------

